# Los Angeles Reformed Presbyterain Church



## N. Eshelman (Apr 9, 2008)

Is there anyone on the PB from the LA RPCNA? I am preaching there this Lord's Day and was wondering if any of you are here.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 9, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Is there anyone on the PB from the LA RPCNA? I am preaching there this Lord's Day and was wondering if any of you are here.



If there aren't, I'm sure there will be soon after you've preached there


----------



## SolaGratia (Apr 9, 2008)

I am not a member of the RPCNA, but I do live about 5 minutes from their. I will be glad to her you preach, brother.


----------

